# Need flight advice



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Hi, 

Well, I've waited all these years and I am finally getting my Maltese baby.

But, I really need some advice from people that have flown to get their new babies.

I haven't flown in (cough-cough) almost 40 years.

So, you see I really need a lot of advice.

First, I will tell you I am getting my baby girl from Josymir. I've waited a long time, but from seeing picture's of Josy's baby's here, and reading all of their wonderful Mommy's posts about Josy, and then, getting to know Josy via e-mail, I knew Josy was my breeder of choice.

I am flying from O'Hare in Chicago, IL to Pittsburg.

I have my Celltei airline approved pet carrier, wee wee pads to line it....and now, I need advice on how to arrange a round trip in one day.

Does anyone know the best airline to fly with a pet Pittsburg to Chicago with a puppy?

Naturally, she will be flying in-cabin with me. 

And I'd like to fly on a pet-friendly flight. 

I have MS, so I am pretty nervous, about maneuvering around airports, but my mind is trying to focus on the fact that I am getting my baby.

I never thought after I lost my precious Sydney 2/28/2011, that I would ever want another dog. She was my "Heart & Soul", but Josy had been watching her litters for a long time for me, waiting for one once in a great while, "smaller" baby, because I am on a strict weight lift limit. And when she e-mailed me and said my baby had been born, my heart automatically said, "Yes".

So, if there is anyone that could give me advice, I would be very grateful.

I am not ashamed to admit, I don't even know quite how to go about making the reservations, so I thought I'd ask about an airline, 1st.

Thanks in advance.
Sheila


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't have any words of "flight wisdom", but I just wanted to send my Congrats on your new little baby. I cannot wait to see lots of pics and hear the fabulous "puppy tales"!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Summergirl73 said:


> I don't have any words of "flight wisdom", but I just wanted to send my Congrats on your new little baby. I cannot wait to see lots of pics and hear the fabulous "puppy tales"!


Oh, thank you so much!

Be prepared for "picture over-load"! LOL

I've been a bit nervous about a new baby, considering my MS, but my DH and my MS Specialist and my D.O. all feel, that a new baby is exactly what I need.

And, it helps a lot that my DH is retired, and loves our "kids" every bit as much as I love them.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a heart condition and some "mystery adrenal thing" that has made me quite off these past couple of years. I was very worried that my health may be too challenging too. Bella gives me a run for my money, but she's been wonderful company too. I hope your new little one will bring you many, many years of love and joy ♥.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sheila - I am so delighted for you. I remember well when you lost Sydney and know that place in your heart will never be filled, but your heart will grow bigger with this baby's love. I love Josy's Maltese and found her wonderful to deal with. I wish you the best and can't wait to see your new arrival. I did some quick checking on the internet and American, United and Continental all have non-stop flights from O'Hare to Pittsburgh. In fact there's a United flight that leaves Chicago at 7:10am and you can return on the 3:42pm flight on the same day. I just looked up a random weekday. When are you thinking of going -- what date? I think they will all allow in the cabin if they don't have their quota already of how many pets they carry. You do have to pay - think it ranges from $100-$150 each way and you need an airline okayed carrier. It's easy to book your tix on line. Cheapest way it so to go to each airline and get pricing there rather than expedia, orbitz, etc. Also you can call if you'd like to to get info and then book on line (cheaper) or on phone. If you need more info let me know.:chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

If you go to KAYAK - Cheap Flights, Hotels, Airline Tickets, Cheap Tickets, Cheap Travel Deals - Compare Hundreds of Travel Sites At Once you can get a huge selection of flights. Josy arranged to have someone deliver MiMi to me in San Francisco. If flying is going to be really hard on you, you should talk to her about doing that.
Taking a plane 40 years ago was fun...today it is like spending a day (or two) in purgatory.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Summergirl73 said:


> I have a heart condition and some "mystery adrenal thing" that has made me quite off these past couple of years. I was very worried that my health may be too challenging too. Bella gives me a run for my money, but she's been wonderful company too. I hope your new little one will bring you many, many years of love and joy ♥.


Oh, I am so sorry that you have a heart condition. Do you have a good D.O. in your area? I see a D.O. for Hashimoto's thyroid disease and Hypothyroidism, and he is exclllent.

It's nice to hear that Bella keeps you active. 

When I lost Sydney, my MS progressed pretty fast.....so, my DH and my docotrs really feel a new baby is good medicine.

Thank you so much for all your kind words! <3


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Sheila - I am so delighted for you. I remember well when you lost Sydney and know that place in your heart will never be filled, but your heart will grow bigger with this baby's love. I love Josy's Maltese and found her wonderful to deal with. I wish you the best and can't wait to see your new arrival. I did some quick checking on the internet and American, United and Continental all have non-stop flights from O'Hare to Pittsburgh. In fact there's a United flight that leaves Chicago at 7:10am and you can return on the 3:42pm flight on the same day. I just looked up a random weekday. When are you thinking of going -- what date? I think they will all allow in the cabin if they don't have their quota already of how many pets they carry. You do have to pay - think it ranges from $100-$150 each way and you need an airline okayed carrier. It's easy to book your tix on line. Cheapest way it so to go to each airline and get pricing there rather than expedia, orbitz, etc. Also you can call if you'd like to to get info and then book on line (cheaper) or on phone. If you need more info let me know.:chili::chili:


Hi, Susan!

Oh, I remember you were so compassionate when I lost Sydney. I still miss her so very much. I am coming up soon on the one year anniversary of her passing. Christmas was miserable without her. It doesn't seem like it's almost a year, and often, I feel her here with me.

Susan, thank you so much for checking on the airlines. I had no clue where to begin.

I have a lovely Celltei lavender flower airline approved carrier, so, I am set that way.

So, if I book on-line, I should call first and make sure they haven't met their quota of dogs, right?

It's cheaper to book on-line? 

I just want to make sure I do everything right.

I am trying to arrange to go on Saturday Feb. 11th, or possibly Sat. Feb. 4th.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll send you a PM, so I don't distract from your wonderful Puppy News thread


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Sylie said:


> If you go to KAYAK - Cheap Flights, Hotels, Airline Tickets, Cheap Tickets, Cheap Travel Deals - Compare Hundreds of Travel Sites At Once you can get a huge selection of flights. Josy arranged to have someone deliver MiMi to me in San Francisco. If flying is going to be really hard on you, you should talk to her about doing that.
> Taking a plane 40 years ago was fun...today it is like spending a day (or two) in purgatory.



Sylie,
I have looked at your beautiful Marilyn Monroe so many times! (By the way, Marilyn Monroe has always been my all time favorite movie star!)

The flying won't be hard, because it's not a long flight-I am just nervous about being in the actual airport, but my DH said I always prove my jitters wrong, because I was a nervous wreck when I became a Eucharistic Miinister, and had to take over Communion Services whenever our Pastor was out-of-twon, so he feels I'll get over my jitters once I am in the situation.

Sheila

I read that Saturday's are a good day to fly.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Summergirl73 said:


> I'll send you a PM, so I don't distract from your wonderful Puppy News thread


I'd love it!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sheila, you'll get lots of airline tips, so my tips are different.

When you are actually in the plane, taking off, try supporting the little puppy filled carrier under the seat in front of you, with your feet, lifting it slightly off the plane floor. This will reduce the amount of vibration on the floor during take off; hopefully reducing the pup's stress. You can let it down again once you are airborn.

Also, if the pup starts barking or making typical pup noises, just look around like everyone else, as if you also don't know where that came from. Tap the side of the carrier slightly with your foot to quiet the pup with a low 'shhh'. I did this the first time Truffles flew with me and she never made another peep and flew 12 trips with me over the years.

Also, be sure to leave the pup in the carrier as instructed. If you absolutely must take it out due to crying, put her on your lap under a coat or jacket which you will have since it's cold; just try your best not to let them see the pup out of the carrier unless they tell you to do so. I believe in following their orders precisely so they don't stop allowing dogs in cabin, and so no passengers complain, (there are some that will, as hard as it is to believe.) I did this once, had a nice nylon puffy coat that was lightweight and worked great covering Truffles but didn't squash her.

I'm sure Josy knows you'll need a vet's health certficate within 10 days of your flight.

Good luck and enjoy your new baby! BTW, I know your pain over Sydney, I suddenly lost my beloved Mimi 1 yr ago tomorrow. I still tear up just talking about it. A week later, I had to let my other Maltese go due to so many health issues. It was a rotten year.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You have been given good advice. I also take the pee pad into the handicapped WC & let puppy eliminate before return flight---w/MS they won't throw you out! Use it to your advantage!
Good for you---brave & courageous you are. I will say a little prayer for you if you let me know by PM which day you are flying. WTG lady!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

yorkieville said:


> Sylie,
> I have looked at your beautiful Marilyn Monroe so many times! (By the way, Marilyn Monroe has always been my all time favorite movie star!)
> 
> The flying won't be hard, because it's not a long flight-I am just nervous about being in the actual airport, but my DH said I always prove my jitters wrong, because I was a nervous wreck when I became a Eucharistic Miinister, and had to take over Communion Services whenever our Pastor was out-of-twon, so he feels I'll get over my jitters once I am in the situation.
> ...


Well, you are going to have a wonderful puppy. Josy is so kind and helpful, we still communicate.
Who are your babies parents? MiMi is from Missy and Turner.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

yorkieville said:


> Hi, Susan!
> 
> Oh, I remember you were so compassionate when I lost Sydney. I still miss her so very much. I am coming up soon on the one year anniversary of her passing. Christmas was miserable without her. It doesn't seem like it's almost a year, and often, I feel her here with me.
> 
> ...


I checked Feb 11 since prices probably are cheaper since it's further away. There's a United flight from O'Hare at 7:30am-10:03am, with a return at 3:36pm-4:18pm. Both flights have quite a few seats left. The price is $281.60 RT including taxes and airport charge. I think they charge $125 for pets and gather that's for each way They said if you're traveling with a pet call 800-864-8331 to make arrangements so you can speak to them.
On-line price is usually cheaper then by phone but sometimes you can get them to meet the price esp. if you say you haven't flown in all those years. LOL. It's a fairly short flight - under 2 hours so that's good. Also the floors of airplanes have really been cold lately so bring a blanket to put up around the carrier if the floor is chilled.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Sheila, you'll get lots of airline tips, so my tips are different.
> 
> When you are actually in the plane, taking off, try supporting the little puppy filled carrier under the seat in front of you, with your feet, lifting it slightly off the plane floor. This will reduce the amount of vibration on the floor during take off; hopefully reducing the pup's stress. You can let it down again once you are airborn.
> 
> ...


First, I want to tell you how very truly sorry I am that you have lost your Mimi. I still tear up, too, every time I talk about Sydney. She was so very special. There will never be another girl like her in my life. I lost my Sydney, suddenly, too. While she had been diagnosed with Chronic Renal Failure, a year ago this past Oct. 7th, her numbers were not very high out of the normal range...and, with a homemade renal failure diet, I had managed to bring them down to just inside the top of the range. So, I felt from talking with others, I had another year or mabye even two left with her. Then, suddenly, on 2/24, she refused to eat, same thing 2/25, so, on 2/26 & 27, we did sub-q's to de-tox her kidneys, to no avail. Her numbers had skyrocketed, and there was nothing our Vet could do to save her, and believe me, he would have done anything. Steve loved her, too. On 2/28, I held her in my arms and my Vet, my very dear friend, Steve, helped us to let her go. She went very peacefully in my arms, and the last voice she heard was mine, telling her, what I had told her all of her life, "I love you, you are my heart, you are the best dog in the world."

My only comfort is that I know I will be with her again someday.

So, I send you my comfort and my deepest sympathy on your 1st anniversary tomorrow without your special Mimi. 

Now, I will thank you for all of your wonderful travel tips.

I truly appreicate the time you took to write to me, in consideration of what a horrible time this is for you.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I checked Feb 11 since prices probably are cheaper since it's further away. There's a United flight from O'Hare at 7:30am-10:03am, with a return at 3:36pm-4:18pm. Both flights have quite a few seats left. The price is $281.60 RT including taxes and airport charge. I think they charge $125 for pets and gather that's for each way They said if you're traveling with a pet call 800-864-8331 to make arrangements so you can speak to them.
> On-line price is usually cheaper then by phone but sometimes you can get them to meet the price esp. if you say you haven't flown in all those years. LOL. It's a fairly short flight - under 2 hours so that's good. Also the floors of airplanes have really been cold lately so bring a blanket to put up around the carrier if the floor is chilled.


Susan, how can I ever thank you????

You are truly making this less scary for me!!!

I'm going to have the DH call them right now.

HUGS
Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Well, you are going to have a wonderful puppy. Josy is so kind and helpful, we still communicate.
> Who are your babies parents? MiMi is from Missy and Turner.


Oh, I know, my baby is adorable! And she is going to be stunning as an adult!

And Josy is truly so very kind. We stay in touch via e-mail a lot. She watched her litters for a very special little girl for me, because I have MS, and have a strict weight lift limit, set by my MS Specialist.

We never thought it would happen......and when my baby girl was born, my DH said, "It was meant to be."

Sire: CH JOSYMIR'S PAGE TURNER "TURNER"
Dam: CH ARIA SUGAR PLUM FAIRY "CHLOE"


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> You have been given good advice. I also take the pee pad into the handicapped WC & let puppy eliminate before return flight---w/MS they won't throw you out! Use it to your advantage!
> Good for you---brave & courageous you are. I will say a little prayer for you if you let me know by PM which day you are flying. WTG lady!


I think so, too!

And I must say, "Great minds think alike", because I was planning on bringing pee pads and taking my baby to the handi-capped WC to let her tinkle before the return flight, and yes, with MS, they can't throw me out! I guess, that's one good thing about MS. (I've come to appreciate my handi-capped license plate, too.)

Thank you-I will definitely let you know when I am flying, because I appreciate prayers. 

God answered the prayers of so many, when I fiannly got my MS diagnsois re-instated, and it may sound strange, but I am grateful for the diagnosis.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

yorkieville said:


> Oh, I know, my baby is adorable! And she is going to be stunning as an adult!
> 
> And Josy is truly so very kind. We stay in touch via e-mail a lot. She watched her litters for a very special little girl for me, because I have MS, and have a strict weight lift limit, set by my MS Specialist.
> 
> ...


Sheila - wow. I think that was the litter I was drooling over on Josy's FB page. You are so lucky. Is the little one in the middle yours?


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Sheila - wow. I think that was the litter I was drooling over on Josy's FB page. You are so lucky. Is the little one in the middle yours?


Susan-yes, that was the litter-the tiny girl in the middle is mine! 

Feel very blessed.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Your story brought tears to my eyes. I just lost my precious in August and still ache for him even though I have grown two new hearts for my new babies. I am so sorry for your loss. I hope your new puppy helps you heal.



yorkieville said:


> First, I want to tell you how very truly sorry I am that you have lost your Mimi. I still tear up, too, every time I talk about Sydney. She was so very special. There will never be another girl like her in my life. I lost my Sydney, suddenly, too. While she had been diagnosed with Chronic Renal Failure, a year ago this past Oct. 7th, her numbers were not very high out of the normal range...and, with a homemade renal failure diet, I had managed to bring them down to just inside the top of the range. So, I felt from talking with others, I had another year or mabye even two left with her. Then, suddenly, on 2/24, she refused to eat, same thing 2/25, so, on 2/26 & 27, we did sub-q's to de-tox her kidneys, to no avail. Her numbers had skyrocketed, and there was nothing our Vet could do to save her, and believe me, he would have done anything. Steve loved her, too. On 2/28, I held her in my arms and my Vet, my very dear friend, Steve, helped us to let her go. She went very peacefully in my arms, and the last voice she heard was mine, telling her, what I had told her all of her life, "I love you, you are my heart, you are the best dog in the world."
> 
> My only comfort is that I know I will be with her again someday.
> 
> ...


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Your story brought tears to my eyes. I just lost my precious in August and still ache for him even though I have grown two new hearts for my new babies. I am so sorry for your loss. I hope your new puppy helps you heal.


Thank you so much for your kind words. I am so sorry you lost your precious in August. I'm glad you have new babies to help you heal.

My new baby will have her own special place in my heart....but nothing will ever heal the hole that Sydney left behind. On February 28th, it will have been a year since I held her, and let her go....and the pain is still just as deep. She came into my life, when I needed to be needed, and I never stopped needing her.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

yorkieville said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, I've waited all these years and I am finally getting my Maltese baby.
> 
> ...


Oh Sheila, bless your heart, you know I love you dearly and know the pain you were in. Oh but my heavens, I could not be more happier for you.

Now I know that some breeders use what is called Puppy Nannies, where they work for the airline, and bring the baby on board with them, and to your airport. Not sure they are still doing that, but that may be another option.

I love you dear Sheila, and am so happy for you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Oh Sheila, bless your heart, you know I love you dearly and know the pain you were in. Oh but my heavens, I could not be more happier for you.
> 
> Now I know that some breeders use what is called Puppy Nannies, where they work for the airline, and bring the baby on board with them, and to your airport. Not sure they are still doing that, but that may be another option.
> 
> I love you dear Sheila, and am so happy for you.


Also Sheila another option, if you were to pay Josy's flight to you, perhaps she could bring the baby to you. That's how I got Ana, her breeder flew to me, but we paid for her flight and then had lunch after. Not sure if these ideas will help, but just trying to think of the best way for you.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Sheila))) How wonderful that you're getting this puppy! She will indeed be good medicine for you. I've never flown with a puppy before so I can't add to what others are saying, but you're getting wonderful advice here. Isn't this SM family just the best? I can't wait until you bring your little darling home and we get to see pictures!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am wondering how this will work for you.....too.


So what happens when you get to Pittsburgh? Do you have to leave the airport? or even go to the baggage claim area? will someone meet you at the secuity check point area...so she just needs to go through the scanner area with them??...or you? 

I hope it all works out for you...and I look forward to seeing how it goes.

**** luck!!!!! Don't forget to have someone take pics at your first meeting!!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

allheart said:


> Oh Sheila, bless your heart, you know I love you dearly and know the pain you were in. Oh but my heavens, I could not be more happier for you.
> 
> Now I know that some breeders use what is called Puppy Nannies, where they work for the airline, and bring the baby on board with them, and to your airport. Not sure they are still doing that, but that may be another option.
> 
> I love you dear Sheila, and am so happy for you.


Oh my goodness, it's been so long since we have talked. I curled up in a ball for along time after Sydney died.

I'm still grieving, nothing will ever fill the pain that Sydney's death has left me.

Yes, Josy has a lady that she uses, but I really want to go get my baby, myself. I want to meet Josy, and I want to be the person she puts the baby in their arms.

I love you, too.....sorry I haven't been in here. Just couldn't cope for so long.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

MoonDog said:


> (((Sheila))) How wonderful that you're getting this puppy! She will indeed be good medicine for you. I've never flown with a puppy before so I can't add to what others are saying, but you're getting wonderful advice here. Isn't this SM family just the best? I can't wait until you bring your little darling home and we get to see pictures!!!


Thank you so much!

I've gotten great advice here!

I agree, I love SM the best out of any group I've ever joined. SM is truly a family.

Be prepared for picture over-load!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

The A Team said:


> I am wondering how this will work for you.....too.
> 
> 
> So what happens when you get to Pittsburgh? Do you have to leave the airport? or even go to the baggage claim area? will someone meet you at the secuity check point area...so she just needs to go through the scanner area with them??...or you?
> ...


Pat, 

I think I will learn as it goes along, as I've never done it this way before.

I don't have to leave the airport. 

And I'll tell you how it went when I return. Now, if you never hear from me again, I'm lost in the Pittsburg Airport. So, please send out a Search & Rescue Team. 

Oh, believe me, there will be pictures!!!

Sheila


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

yorkieville said:


> Pat,
> 
> I think I will learn as it goes along, as I've never done it this way before.
> 
> ...


Better put some treats in your pockets since our search team will be Maltese. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sheila,
I lost my Lily 3 1/2 years ago and I still cry. The night I found MiMi I was sobbing and shaking and could hardly breath...it was a year and a half after Lily left me. I begged her to help me find my baby. I believed that Lily was an angel and that she watched over me. Then I found Josy's website. That picture of Page just won my heart....and Josy had 2 little girls. I knew it was meant to be, as silly as it sounds, I believed Lily in heaven guided me. So, I have my darling little girl and I love her every bit as much as I loved my Lily. She may not have filled the whole, but she stopped the bleeding. I still cry for Lily, as I am doing right now, but MiMi licks my tears and makes it all better. There is no thought of replacing your dearest Sydney, but you will have someone to lick your tears and the pain will diminish.

I'm off to try to find a picture of your little girl.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Better put some treats in your pockets since our search team will be Maltese. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Gee....that would be worth getting lost for....a whole search team of Maltese. LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I went to FB and saw your adorable baby. :chili:Now, I realize that I have seen your replies to Josy before. Hi Sheila...we are now relatives...our girls are half-sisters that makes us? What half ...okay, let's go with step-sisters. (I have a real step sister who I adore...it's not like Cinderella.) PS the Pittsburg airport is pretty nice.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Sheila,
> I lost my Lily 3 1/2 years ago and I still cry. The night I found MiMi I was sobbing and shaking and could hardly breath...it was a year and a half after Lily left me. I begged her to help me find my baby. I believed that Lily was an angel and that she watched over me. Then I found Josy's website. That picture of Page just won my heart....and Josy had 2 little girls. I knew it was meant to be, as silly as it sounds, I believed Lily in heaven guided me. So, I have my darling little girl and I love her every bit as much as I loved my Lily. She may not have filled the whole, but she stopped the bleeding. I still cry for Lily, as I am doing right now, but MiMi licks my tears and makes it all better. There is no thought of replacing your dearest Sydney, but you will have someone to lick your tears and the pain will diminish.
> 
> I'm off to try to find a picture of your little girl.


Sylvia, I am so very sorry you lost your Lily. When I said "Yes" when Josy let me know she had a baby for me, and asked me if I was still interested, I felt Sydney-and I felt like it was what she wanted for me.

So, it doesn't sound silly, at all, to me.

You put it so well, that it just made me cry-Mimi didn't fill the hole, but she stopped the bleeding. No one has ever said it so perfectly. You truly understand how I feel.

Thank you, Sylvia-I miss my Sydney so much.So, I think my new baby will stop the bleeding.

I felt Sydney in my mind that day-telling me, "I know you love me Mom, but you need someone until we're together again."


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Oh, I went to FB and saw your adorable baby. :chili:Now, I realize that I have seen your replies to Josy before. Hi Sheila...we are now relatives...our girls are half-sisters that makes us? What half ...okay, let's go with step-sisters. (I have a real step sister who I adore...it's not like Cinderella.) PS the Pittsburg airport is pretty nice.


Sylvia, this is so wonderful-we really are relatives now, and your last post to me, about MiMi stopping the bleeding-you and I are so alike.

I need the bleeding to stop, because my MS won't stop-progressing until it does.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition! I have seen pictures of the Turner/Chloe babies on Josy's FB page...you are one lucky lady!!! CONGRATS!!! We'll all be waiting to see lots of pictures...best of luck on your trip over to PA to bring her home!!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> Congratulations on your new addition! I have seen pictures of the Turner/Chloe babies on Josy's FB page...you are one lucky lady!!! CONGRATS!!! We'll all be waiting to see lots of pictures...best of luck on your trip over to PA to bring her home!!!


Thank you so much! I truly feel blessed. Josy had been watching her litters for me, for awhile, because she rarely ever gets a tiny puppy, and I have MS, and I am on a very strict weight lift restriction. 

I plan on posting lots of pictures, soon, all of you will beg me to stop!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Sheila, it's nice to "meet" you and I just want you know know I'm so happy for you and your new baby! I just cried throughout this thread and I know that nothing could ever heal the pain but I also think what Sylvia said was so beautiful. I'm so sorry about your sweet baby and what a beauty! I also went to see your baby on fb...what a cutie and she will be so beautiful I know! I do hope that she will help your MS from progressing and I am,again, truly sorry about such a tremendous loss last year! Can't wait until you get your baby and to get to know you better!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sylvias D.H. here.
You won't believe it when you get your new baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Alan


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Shelia, I am so happy for you! Sydney will always be your :heart: and I believe the new little one was sent to you by her to help ease the pain until you meet again((((((Big Huge Hugs)))))))

Celena


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

HaleysMom said:


> Shelia, I am so happy for you! Sydney will always be your :heart: and I believe the new little one was sent to you by her to help ease the pain until you meet again((((((Big Huge Hugs)))))))
> 
> Celena


Celena, thank you, Sydney will always be my heart, but I truly believe she sent my new little baby to ease my pain, until we are together again.

And I know, I will love my new little girl and she will have her own place in my heart.

((((BIG HUGS))))

Sheila


----------

